# New England Climbers (or northeast U.S.)



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 30, 2007)

Over the past couple of years I have hosted a few rec. climbs. Mostly the people who show up have never climbed before, and I can usually count on a few of my arborist buddies showing up to help me out. The rec. climbs have done a lot for me as far as improving my skill set and learning new techniques (thank you moss).

We've tried a few times to get a group of experienced climbers together, usually only a few show up.:bang: 

Any ideas that will attract a larger group? I'm hoping to run a rec. climb in Boston in May as kind of a tune up for the New England TCC. No scoring or judging, just fun and collaboration with other climbers. I know of a few high level comp. climbers who I can get to show as long as we have enough interest.

Anybody interested???


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 30, 2007)

Maybe you can print a flier that has all the relevant information on it.

Distribute the flier to the local shops that sell climbing gear. 

Also, when you're driving around town and see a tree truck, stop by and give them a flier. 

Pretend you're an old-time evangelist distributing fliers about an upcoming sermon.


----------



## diltree (Mar 30, 2007)

Bob.....

We need to get together for a climb soon...I know a great spot in grafton with big old rock maples (Acer Sacrum: sorry been studying too much!) ....Its town property and guess who has a contract with the town?

Greg.....

I would love to climb with you guys, but driving all the way out to Boston is just crazy in my mind....who wants to go all the way out there....I feel sorry for those saps that put a suit on evrey day and commute to Boston


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Mar 30, 2007)

I like the flyer idea, will definately do that.

Dil, anyone who puts on a tie everyday, let alone a suit, deserves pity in my mind......
so what would it take to get you to make the ride? free lunch? t-shirt? Hooters girls? pony rides?

I've been pushing the higher-ups in the department to open the park for rec. climbing for a while now, all of a sudden the tide looks like its turning my way. When it happens I want to make a big showing.


----------



## Adkpk (Mar 30, 2007)

I am a long shot on this one but I would also love to try climbing in this manner. 
I'll be watching this post to see what happens. Do you need to bring your own equipment? opcorn:


----------



## oldirty (Mar 30, 2007)

count me in. i know you guys wanted to go for this weekend but i cant make that one.

been along time since i last went up a tree without a saw on purpose. 

let me know.


oldirty


----------



## Climb020 (Mar 30, 2007)

I am definitely interested but I am sure you and moss already know that. You just have to get me the details as to when and where. If you can get me this info a month in advance that would be great so I can plan work and the trip accordingly.
I do have a bit of spare gear so I can help out how ever I can. Only thing I don't have extra is saddles. I just sold one a month ago and the one I am using now is getting pretty worn and the motion will be placing it.

The NJTCC in June 9th so I can definitely use some extra training. I probably will be starting next week.


----------



## moss (Mar 30, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> I am definitely interested but I am sure you and moss already know that. You just have to get me the details as to when and where. If you can get me this info a month in advance that would be great so I can plan work and the trip accordingly.
> I do have a bit of spare gear so I can help out how ever I can. Only thing I don't have extra is saddles. I just sold one a month ago and the one I am using now is getting pretty worn and the motion will be placing it.
> 
> The NJTCC in June 9th so I can definitely use some extra training. I probably will be starting next week.



Your appearance would be icing on the cake. We're all set with ropes and saddles for any that don't have them. We'll give you plenty of notice.
-moss


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 30, 2007)

Once again pencil me in......I cant duck out of two in a row.

And if Dil doesnt want it can I have the pony ride?


----------



## moss (Mar 30, 2007)

oldirty said:


> count me in. i know you guys wanted to go for this weekend but i cant make that one.
> 
> been along time since i last went up a tree without a saw on purpose.
> 
> ...



Anyone who has anything to do with buzzards is more than welcome.
-moss


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 30, 2007)

*me too!*

I will be there come he!! or highwater. Just got called into work. That OTG guy is a slavedriver! Another fun friday night in Boston.:bang: I need a vacation!


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 30, 2007)

What the heck is going on in Beantown at 8:00 with trees?


----------



## diltree (Mar 30, 2007)

Well if your offering a pony ride I will be there with ????ing bells on......

And if spare gear is needed look no further to the DillonTREE garage


----------



## DonnyO (Mar 31, 2007)

*no good homeowners!*



BostonBull said:


> What the heck is going on in Beantown at 8:00 with trees?



A private tree fell into the roadway. OTG is at foxwoods with the rest of the crew so I get stuck cleaning up the messes. The good news is the guy who owned it is a bit of a local celebrity (you'd recognise his ambulance chasing commercials) also the wife thought I was at work the whole time but I was at the pub sneaking a few after the work was done


----------



## lorax (Apr 1, 2007)

*Rec climb*

I would like to help with the rec climb in May. I am on the NEC-ISA board and I think it might be able to be put on the web page. Email me if you want to chat [email protected]


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 2, 2007)

*update*

Looks like May 12 is going to be the day. A friend of mine has graciously offered a location in Central Mass. so it will be an easier trip for all. I will pm details to those who are interested a few days before the event.

hey DonnyO, I lost everything at the casino, so you're not getting paid for fri night!


----------



## moss (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad you moved it out of FP, we need new trees to explore.
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 2, 2007)

The opportunity presented itself and it is only a month away. Hopefully by fall we'll have the FP program up and running.


----------



## maninatree (Apr 2, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Looks like May 12 is going to be the day. A friend of mine has graciously offered a location in Central Mass. so it will be an easier trip for all. I will pm details to those who are interested a few days before the event.
> 
> hey DonnyO, I lost everything at the casino, so you're not getting paid for fri night!



Where in central MASS??? thats an easy trip for me


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 2, 2007)

Please PM me the details of the exact location now if you could. I know Andrew gave me an open invitation at his house but I might be bringing another climber. Moss, he climbed with us when you came down. But not sure on him being he had a heart attack last year and has been talking it easy.
So I was gonna get a hotel and hang for the weekend. As well what size tree you have available? Hope you have some big ones.


----------



## lync (Apr 2, 2007)

Might be able to make it, post details. I have enough gear for 3 climbers.

Corey


----------



## crankincraig (Apr 3, 2007)

I would be interested if there is room for a first timer at a rec. climb. I have all my own gear. Thanks.


----------



## diltree (Apr 4, 2007)

Central mass...I can do


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 5, 2007)

*trees and saws*

Central Mass is good for me too. I'll bring along a friend who's new to the rec. climbing scene as well.

The next day (May 13th) is a chainsaw get-together out near Albany, so it should be a good weekend! (as long as the weather cooperates).

Edit- Chainsaw GTG probably being moved to May 20th.


----------



## treebeach (Apr 5, 2007)

*Rec Climb - White Oakv*

Hey All, our thread leader has proposed a NE climb... I'm willing to host. I know of a great big old white oak in 'The Quabbin' that would be a blast.

There's a bit of hoofing (1 mile on a paved road) but I think well worth the hike in.

Those interested contact Greg or myself - Saturday, May 12th. It'll give a couple of the NE/CT climbers to freshen up on some skills!

Ciao for now.

Melissa (aka: treebeach)


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 5, 2007)

treebeach said:


> Hey All, our thread leader has proposed a NE climb... I'm willing to host. I know of a great big old white oak in 'The Quabbin' that would be a blast.
> 
> There's a bit of hoofing (1 mile on a paved road) but I think well worth the hike in.
> 
> ...



Hey Melissa, nice to hear from you! Can the site handle this many climbers?


----------



## Hack Jr (Apr 5, 2007)

*Lonely! so so lonely!*

When will the rat invite the scum!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 6, 2007)

*Invite yourself*

You live in the country now Jr this should be an easy trip for you. Call the fatman and get it going.

All those who are interested should PM Melissa or myself for details, we need to start getting a head count.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 9, 2007)

*some details*

So far I have 13 people who say they are coming and 4 who aren't sure, but would like to. We'll have to cut it off at around 20.

More details: 
It is about a mile from the parking area to the climbing site. If you have a bike, and would prefer to ride, bring it.

Bring your own lunch/snacks/water

Climb at your own risk

PPE including eye protection and climbing helmets are a must.

No handsaws, PLEASE

Some have posted that they do not have climbing gear, we'll work on getting you outfitted closer to the climb date.

If you have extra stuff let me know and we'll try to match up people and equipment.

So far I have had responses from MA, ME, NH, CT, NY, NJ where are Rhode Island and Vermont?? Pennsylvania??


----------



## diltree (Apr 9, 2007)

Walking with all my gear would be intresting........But Can't we ripp my jeep wrangler to the site, throuw evreyones gear in the jeep maybe?


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting more. Humm, mountain bike and 40 pounds of gear. That should be interested. Andrew better get a building.  Glad I bought a army gear bag that can hold 2 rope bags, saddle, ascenders, descenders, rope guide, hand saw, f- cube, and I still have room for more.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 9, 2007)

*this i'll come off the perch for*

put me on the list OTG. ol'dirty is in.

central mass though huh?

what the hell is out there? other than trees.

gonna need some mo info pal. 

let me know.



oldirty


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 9, 2007)

I second the Jeep idea. I have a lifted Grand Cherokee and would play Taxi......if its legal to do so.


----------



## moss (Apr 9, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> Thanks for posting more. Humm, mountain bike and 40 pounds of gear. That should be interested. Andrew better get a building.  Glad I bought a army gear bag that can hold 2 rope bags, saddle, ascenders, descenders, rope guide, hand saw, f- cube, and I still have room for more.



020, bring all your stuff! I have a couple of walking carts now and a bike trailer. Also looking into borrowing a huge bike trailer from a friend. We'll make it easy enough to move gear.
-moss


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm just bringing 120' of arborplex, bowline on a bite, and see you at the top!


----------



## moss (Apr 9, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> I second the Jeep idea. I have a lifted Grand Cherokee and would play Taxi......if its legal to do so.



It's a definite no motorized vehicles allowed area.
-moss


----------



## moss (Apr 9, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> I'm just bringing 120' of arborplex, bowline on a bite, and see you at the top!



I hope you're bringing plenty of vaseline for rope burns there Donny O. Just 'cause you're 3/4's ape doesn't mean the rest of us can climb like Tarzan! Looking forward to the demo.

Warning: we are now in the official trash talking portion of the pre-climb. opcorn:


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 9, 2007)

lucky for you I'm leaving my tree paint and gaffs at home!


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 10, 2007)

My package came form Bailey's so I have most of what I need. I try to get it all together by the 12th. I should be able to carry my bundle in a backpack and have an extra hand or two left over (to hold onto diltree's jeep ). Thanks


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sure will Andrew. And I should have quite a bit of new gear as well. Got my e-mail from Sherrill today that I was shipped something. And the only thing I am waiting for is the Motion. Yeah toys......I mean tools.


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 10, 2007)

No handsaws? :greenchainsaw: 

Are these trees free of dead wood? I'd hate to have big dead limb crash down onto people/gear/etc.


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2007)

i too just put together a package to be delivered on friday. yes i paid extra for the hurry up, its an instant gratification thing.

oldirty'll be soaring in a new saddle! no more pinnacle II.




oldirty


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 10, 2007)

oldirty said:


> i too just put together a package to be delivered on friday. yes i paid extra for the hurry up, its an instant gratification thing.
> 
> oldirty'll be soaring in a new saddle! no more pinnacle II.
> 
> ...




what'd you get?


----------



## nitwit dolt (Apr 10, 2007)

*rec climb*

Sorry I didn't catch on to this sooner. I have some interesting spots. I've been too busy working the spring time spray problem, winter moth/adelgid. Yeah I've been out doing dormant oil sprays. May 12 probably doesn't work for me, but if you want to do something later this summer on the N. Shore, (old school, BBQ Style) let me know. :rockn:


----------



## oldirty (Apr 10, 2007)

nitwit dolt are you potentially even think'n pig roast? that would be something to think about. 

i can get us a pig, i am dating again. lol

donnyo i went with the dragonfly. 





oldirty


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 11, 2007)

oldirty said:


> donnyo i went with the dragonfly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have one of those also, its pretty good. 

Hey 020, any chance you'll have your motion by the climb?


----------



## moss (Apr 11, 2007)

rmihalek said:


> No handsaws? :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Are these trees free of dead wood? I'd hate to have big dead limb crash down onto people/gear/etc.



Hey! We're professionals  Any hazard removal (if needed) will happen before the climb. The idea is to focus on climbing not pruning. The quickest way to get kicked off of public land is to put a bunch of climbers in a tree with saws.

In rec climbing we're trying to promote the idea of leave everything in the woods as you found it. Attached deadwood is an important part of ecosystems for wildlife shelter and food supply. Rec climbers who climb on wild trees should have the skills and confidence to work around hazards. If a tree is assessed to be too hazardous then don't climb it, there are plenty of others.

Land managers will quickly ban rec climbing on public/protected land if they find climbers trimming trees, no matter how "beneficial" the pruning is from the point of view of the climber.
-moss


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 11, 2007)

Speaking of the role that dead wood plays in the ecosystem, I was cleaning up in the backyard and heard the familiar tap-tap-tap of a woodpecker, but this time it seemed much louder and closer. 

I started scanning the trees in the woods behind my house and spotted a large woodpecker with grey, black and white feathers. She/he had to be close to 12 inches long from head to tail with about a 2 inch beak and was hanging on a 6 inch diameter dead red oak limb, just hammering away looking for tasty morsels.

Earlier in the year I was thinking of taking this limb down, because if it fell and swung a bit, it would crash into my kid's sandbox, onto my shed and possibly onto my neighbor's shed.

Now I'm thinking I'll just leave it there and maybe try to tie it off so if it does fall, it'll go straight down into the woods, and not swing back into my yard. It could be tricky since the limb is 50 feet up, but there's load of good branches up above that i can tie into and then lower myself down near the dead limb to see what can be done about tying it back.


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 11, 2007)

oldirty said:


> nitwit dolt are you potentially even think'n pig roast? that would be something to think about.
> 
> i can get us a pig, i am dating again. lol
> 
> ...



And you didnt come up and see me for it? :deadhorse:


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 11, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I have one of those also, its pretty good.
> 
> Hey 020, any chance you'll have your motion by the climb?




I will be climbing in it by the end of the week so I will be bringing it.

I do have a concern for you though as far as safety. One is are you planning on having a pair of slikes available, just in the need that an AR is needed and it is the quickest way to rescue. I can bring mine in being I keep all my gear in the truck.
Other note, is first aid kits. I carry the one on my saddle and a small 3 man one but figured we should have 1 large fully stocked in case of any problems are to arise. Better to plan ahead.

Also I do have a camera women that I will be bringing along. Andrew you should rememeber her. She's my g/f so you all better watch it. She won't be climbing. Got her a new digital for x-mas, but still nothing like you have moss.


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 11, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> I will be climbing in it by the end of the week so I will be bringing it.
> 
> I do have a concern for you though as far as safety. One is are you planning on having a pair of slikes available, just in the need that an AR is needed and it is the quickest way to rescue. I can bring mine in being I keep all my gear in the truck.
> Other note, is first aid kits. I carry the one on my saddle and a small 3 man one but figured we should have 1 large fully stocked in case of any problems are to arise. Better to plan ahead.
> ...




Uh-oh.......I climb bare minimum but will also bring my hooks for an AR.

Your bringing your girl in the woods with a bunch of dirty rude tree guys?.....:newbie:


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 11, 2007)

rmihalek said:


> Speaking of the role that dead wood plays in the ecosystem, I was cleaning up in the backyard and heard the familiar tap-tap-tap of a woodpecker, but this time it seemed much louder and closer.
> 
> I started scanning the trees in the woods behind my house and spotted a large woodpecker with grey, black and white feathers. She/he had to be close to 12 inches long from head to tail with about a 2 inch beak and was hanging on a 6 inch diameter dead red oak limb, just hammering away looking for tasty morsels.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good situation to practice a throwball from the ground for this tie-off.


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 12, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Your bringing your girl in the woods with a bunch of dirty rude tree guys?.....:newbie:



She was the photo woman for the northeast get together I put up 2 years ago in NJ. She actually volunteered herself this time being she wants to play with her camera. She works for a tree service and demolition company, in the office, so is quite use to putting up with men all day.


----------



## moss (Apr 12, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> She was the photo woman for the northeast get together I put up 2 years ago in NJ. She actually volunteered herself this time being she wants to play with her camera. She works for a tree service and demolition company, in the office, so is quite use to putting up with men all day.



and she won't be alone, since Melissa (treebeach) is co-hosting the climb. My wife has been improving her climbing skills, if the stinky ol' climbers can bear to take a bath within a week of the climb, maybe she'll show up.
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 12, 2007)

moss said:


> Warning: we are now in the official trash talking portion of the pre-climb. opcorn:



Who knew you'd be so right..............

On gear: 1.Please leave handsaws, gaffs, and treepaint at home.

2. No need for gear overload. I'll take care of co-ordinating a big shot and throw lines. The last thing we need is 20 BS with us! 
Keep it to a minium. PPE, saddle, one climbing line, cambium saver, maybe some ascenders/toys.

If an AR needs to be performed there will be a couple of climbing lines already installed, probably another climber in the tree (most likely more than one), and twenty more on the ground with their gear on.


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here ya Boston, just thinking ahead, to make sure nothing gets forgotten.

Gear overload.....hmmm....has someone been spying on me. I bring my toy box everywhere, chained to the truck. Need a bigger one though .


----------



## moray (Apr 12, 2007)

*woodpecker*



rmihalek said:


> Speaking of the role that dead wood plays in the ecosystem, I was cleaning up in the backyard and heard the familiar tap-tap-tap of a woodpecker, but this time it seemed much louder and closer.
> 
> I started scanning the trees in the woods behind my house and spotted a large woodpecker with grey, black and white feathers. She/he had to be close to 12 inches long from head to tail with about a 2 inch beak and was hanging on a 6 inch diameter dead red oak limb, just hammering away looking for tasty morsels.



Must be a pileated woodpecker. Pretty uncommon and largest woodpecker left in the U.S. Any day I see one is a good day!


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 13, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Who knew you'd be so right..............
> 
> On gear: 1.Please leave handsaws, gaffs, and treepaint at home.
> 
> ...



Is Dil in on this one? If not I want his pony ride!......Ill ride that thing to the climbing site like I stole it!

OTG.............You promised


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 13, 2007)

Got the motion last night Boston. Gonna had to start a thread of pimp my saddle. They send the gear loops seperately so you can attach them any where you want and any legth you want. I haven't made any up being there is 2 gears loops already plus a ring to put stuff on. Seems just a comfortable as I remember. Well I guess I better go to work so I can play around in it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 13, 2007)

*hey 020*

While you're setting it up, keep in mind I've got a 34'' waist:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## diltree (Apr 13, 2007)

Jim.....


Im in on this one; and if my jeep is a no go and I have to walk a mile with my my climbing gear then you bet your A$$ im cashing in on my pony ride:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry it's staying at my 28" and probally won't ever move. I let other try all my other stuff out but it took quite a bit of time to fine tune it and I am not done yet. I gave a prelim. over at the house if you are interested in checking it out. Oh no pics, but you'll see it soon enough.


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 13, 2007)

diltree said:


> Jim.....
> 
> 
> Im in on this one; and if my jeep is a no go and I have to walk a mile with my my climbing gear then you bet your A$$ im cashing in on my pony ride:hmm3grin2orange:






Dil thats my pony touch it and Ill


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 19, 2007)

*so far*

These are the people who have responded that they will be making it to the rec climb on 5/12. If you are on the list and cannot make it, please let me know.

OTG, moss, Treebeach, muni art, JeffB(+2), thillmaine, r.mihalek, Oldirty, Climb020 (+1), lorax, crankin' craig, and of course, Boston Bull and diltree and their two ponies.

not sure yet on:

Adrpk, maninatree, lync, hack jr., and climbahinmass.


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 19, 2007)

So where are we getting our catered lunch from? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 20, 2007)

Salem Crofts Inn?

mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 20, 2007)

Trout and salmon are also freshly stocked this time of year!


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 23, 2007)

OTG, it'll be r. mihalek +1 as I'll be bringing a friend along to show him what this is all about.

Bob


----------



## lync (Apr 23, 2007)

*i'm out*

heavy flood damage from noreaster of april15-16 need to be home. Hve fun!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 24, 2007)

*updated*

These are the people who have responded that they will be making it to the rec climb on 5/12. If you are on the list and cannot make it, please let me know.

OTG, moss, Treebeach, muni art, JeffB(+2), thillmaine, r.mihalek (+1), Oldirty (+1), Climb020 (+1), lorax, crankin' craig, and of course, Boston Bull and diltree and their two ponies.

not sure yet on:

Adrpk, maninatree, hack jr.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm coming, I'm coming. My sister lives in the area and might tote along with me.
(I need her to carry my stuff  )


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 24, 2007)

*I know this girl*



BostonBull said:


> Trout and salmon are also freshly stocked this time of year!



She can stick her head underwater untill she gets a fish!!! She says "goony goo-goo". alot. 

I think she's a bigfoot Gus.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 27, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These are the people who have responded that they will be making it to the rec climb on 5/12. If you are on the list and cannot make it, please let me know.

OTG, moss, Treebeach, muni art, JeffB(+2), thillmaine, r.mihalek (+1), Oldirty (+1), Climb020 (+1), lorax, crankin' craig, Adrpk(+1) and of course, Boston Bull and diltree and their two ponies, and DonnyO and his sasquach:hmm3grin2orange: 

not sure yet on:

maninatree.


----------



## AlpineJesus (Apr 27, 2007)

Im not in.....I'm strictly a mercenary climber, no climbing for fun


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 27, 2007)

AlpineJesus said:


> Im not in.....I'm strictly a mercenary climber, no climbing for fun




You'd probably just embarass yourself, just like you've been doing all over AS. :notrolls2: Seriously, show up, you could probably learn something.............


----------



## AlpineJesus (Apr 27, 2007)

Can I bring my Alpine??


----------



## diltree (Apr 28, 2007)

AlpineJesus said:


> Can I bring my Alpine??



Only if I can bring mine!


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 28, 2007)

*bring 'em both*

We'll have a race! for pinks!


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry Dil but I think Alpine has got this one in the bag. That guy is SUPER fit! I couldnt beeive the frst time I met him.

UNLESS........you have your pony attack him!


----------



## diltree (Apr 28, 2007)

I heard he is a complete weapon in the tree.....watching alpine operate in a tree is like watching Jesus walk on water...at least thats what they say, or thats how he got that cool nickname!


----------



## moss (Apr 29, 2007)

So will the miracle worker bless our gathering with an appearance?

 

Or are we not worthy?


----------



## AlpineJesus (Apr 29, 2007)

It seems you guys have a good grip on the level of professionalism and skill that I bring to the table. A miracle worker would be an excellent characterization on the things I can achieve with a rope saddle and chainsaw!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 30, 2007)

Alpine, What kind of climbing helmet do you use? It seems like it would have to be pretty big....................:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## moss (Apr 30, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Alpine, What kind of climbing helmet do you use? It seems like it would have to be pretty big....................:biggrinbounce2:



This is definitely shaping up to be a fun climb! opcorn:


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 30, 2007)

It's getting pretty high in here. I better go put on my waders.


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 30, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Alpine, What kind of climbing helmet do you use? It seems like it would have to be pretty big....................:biggrinbounce2:



Its a *Pink* one and thats all you need to know!


----------



## oldirty (Apr 30, 2007)

The Son of Man dont need a helmet. that halo is all He needs. still though, for safety sake, He will wear his safety goggles while cutting in the tree.





oldirty


----------



## Climb020 (May 1, 2007)

BOston could you PM me the address of the climb so I can start printing out directions to the climb and to my hotel in Chicopee. And if my some chance is rains, , I will still be in town and up for climbing any which way.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (May 3, 2007)

*update*

We are waiting to hear back about our request for permission, should know by next week. If for some unknown reason we get shot down we have already come up with a back up plan. I don't want to add to any confusion by sending details that may have to change. Stay tuned..................G


----------



## Climb020 (May 9, 2007)

So what is the verdict? Are we good to go? As well how is the weather forcast for this weekend, so I can tell the little lady so she doesn't try packing 3 suitcases for a 1 night stay.

Also I got a new static rope, that snake bite looks :censored: awesome. Saturday might be my first day of climbing on in depending on how Friday goes. All I have left now to go is splice up the other end up my PI rope and I should be good to go.


----------



## rmihalek (May 10, 2007)

Saturday is forecast to be a beautiful day: highs in the mid-60s and sunny. Maybe a bit of rain in the early morning could make the trees a bit slick to start out.


----------



## moss (May 10, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> So what is the verdict? Are we good to go? As well how is the weather forcast for this weekend, so I can tell the little lady so she doesn't try packing 3 suitcases for a 1 night stay.
> 
> Also I got a new static rope, that snake bite looks :censored: awesome. Saturday might be my first day of climbing on in depending on how Friday goes. All I have left now to go is splice up the other end up my PI rope and I should be good to go.



The climb is on, I talked to OTG Boston last night. Looking forward to climbing with you again '020. Everyone who has committed to being there should have recieved PM for the meeting location. PM OTG Boston if you haven't. Weather looks great for the weekend. Will be a little cool which is excellent, less biting bugs.
-moss


----------



## Climb020 (May 10, 2007)

OK I will go with the addy I have. What time should we be there by so we can all hike in together?


----------



## Adkpk (May 10, 2007)

rmihalek said:


> Saturday is forecast to be a beautiful day: highs in the mid-60s and sunny. Maybe a bit of rain in the early morning could make the trees a bit slick to start out.



Oh good, that will help me get my speed up. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## DonnyO (May 10, 2007)

*Soooooooo*

Am I not cool enough to get an invite?


----------



## moss (May 11, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> Am I not cool enough to get an invite?


I thought you were working Saturday! We already know you are cooler than cool. Man it's getting chill in here. Donny, turn down the AC will you? It's only May!

Meeting location PM'd, meet time is 10:00 am (sorry about that, I know it's the crack of dawn for you).
-moss


----------



## Adkpk (May 11, 2007)

I am having a small problem here. First I read that the gtg is on but no pm. Then I get a pm. Then I read, who I got the pm from isn't sure if he is invited and I can't find the address on mapquest. I sent a pm to otg for the details but no reply. Should I figure I wasn't wanted. Or should I drive three and a half hours to an uncertain destination? I am sure I am wanted  so, how about some clear instructions.


----------



## moss (May 11, 2007)

Adrpk said:


> I am having a small problem here. First I read that the gtg is on but no pm. Then I get a pm. Then I read, who I got the pm from isn't sure if he is invited and I can't find the address on mapquest. I sent a pm to otg for the details but no reply. Should I figure I wasn't wanted. Or should I drive three and a half hours to an uncertain destination? I am sure I am wanted  so, how about some clear instructions.



OTG Boston is offline last night through today. I'll fill in today with climb communications, or Treebeach may contact you as well.

We're not broadcasting the the meet location, there is not unlimited room to climb. If anyone has committed to attending the climb, they should've been PM'd the location. If not PM me and I'll send info. Apologies if communications have fallen through the cracks.

Adrpk and Climb020, detailed directions have been PM'd to you.
-moss


----------



## Adkpk (May 11, 2007)

That is what I needed. Now I can go to work feelling I'm wanted. Thanks, moss.


----------



## Adkpk (May 11, 2007)

My splicing kit never came. Probably come tomorrow. I don't have a lanyard. I am supposing I will just use a knot in my rope. If someone could bring me a fid for a three strand, half inch, treemaster rope maybe I could whip something together. Btw sounds like my sister will be coming. I think we will bring bikes.


----------



## DonnyO (May 11, 2007)

*sorry dude*



Adrpk said:


> I am having a small problem here. First I read that the gtg is on but no pm. Then I get a pm. Then I read, who I got the pm from isn't sure if he is invited and I can't find the address on mapquest. I sent a pm to otg for the details but no reply. Should I figure I wasn't wanted. Or should I drive three and a half hours to an uncertain destination? I am sure I am wanted  so, how about some clear instructions.




so I was off by one letter. I can climb waaaaaayyy better than I can type!


----------



## Adkpk (May 11, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> so I was off by one letter. I can climb waaaaaayyy better than I can type!



Hopefully, your the teacher, I'm the student. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Climb020 (May 12, 2007)

Well I will see you guys when I get there. I should be leaving here in the next few minutes. If I have any problems I'll give you a call Andrew.


----------



## crankincraig (May 12, 2007)

Guess I am out , never received any PM with directions and location. I got the hint for next time , hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## BostonBull (May 12, 2007)

Its been over a month snce you last posted!
You have to kep up with the threads and stay involoved for people on these forums to take you seriously.....alot of people duck out of these things.....like me!


----------



## crankincraig (May 13, 2007)

Sorry B.Bull you are correct , it has been a while since last post. I had been following but missed the post to ask for directions if on list and not received , out of town a couple days so guess it is my bad. Hope I am still welcome next time if it should come up. Hope all went well.


----------



## moss (May 13, 2007)

crankincraig said:


> Sorry B.Bull you are correct , it has been a while since last post. I had been following but missed the post to ask for directions if on list and not received , out of town a couple days so guess it is my bad. Hope I am still welcome next time if it should come up. Hope all went well.



Sorry about that Craig. This was a "dynamically" organized event with locations in doubt and responsibilities for climb communication shifting hands. It was tough to stay in the loop so some people who wanted to attend fell through the cracks. Next time around we'll be seeing you?

I'm starting a new thread to report on the climb (this thread is wayyy long).
-moss


----------



## crankincraig (May 13, 2007)

Moss , no problem and no need to appologise (bad spelling?). Did not realize that the chain of command had shifted hands and understand how those things go and know how things can fall through the cracks sometimes , I did know that location was up in the air so to speak. Hope everyone had a great time and looking forward to a report and maybe some pictures as well. Hope to be able to join everyone next time. Thanks , Craig


----------



## AdamO (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey folks,

I'm new to rec. tree climbing (and to this forum). I learned the basic knots and skills from a friend of mine who took a course and bought gear. I'm itching to climb but I can't now because he's out of town. I'm going crazy. I literally think of almost nothing but trees. This needs remedying fast. I'm just north of New York City. Willing, potentially, to make the trip to Boston or NH or what have you if it means I can get my fix. No gear of my own. If anyone of you folks is ever coming down my way, please contact me!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Oct 10, 2007)

hey Adam we're over here now http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=54387. Brave man to want to be involved with a bunch of New Englanders. considering the Spankies choked AGAIN!


----------

